# Old grouchy bike guy complaints



## fat tire trader (May 9, 2022)

Complaints

#1 Sprockets have teeth, count them, do not use a ruler unless you are measuring tooth thickness.

#2 Wanted ads: Please  write a detailed title to your want ad. Please do not make your ad title "wanted" or "WTB", if you are looking for a Fair Lady chain guard, put that in the title.

If anyone wants to add to my small list of complaints, do it.


----------



## phantom (May 9, 2022)

Sometimes when I do a CL ad on a bike or part I word it in such a way that makes it sound like I know zilch about what I have. It usually prompts more activity. I don't do that here, but then again, I sell very little here.


----------



## Goldenrod (May 9, 2022)

Other than being bald and dreaming about changing into a monkey, I'm okay.


----------



## tripple3 (May 9, 2022)

Personally, don't like the term "Skip tooth".
1" pitch or 1/2" been around a hundred years...
Not here to complain, though, i get your desire to help out.😎


----------



## the tinker (May 9, 2022)

Folks that refer to a boy's bike as "she."


----------



## phantom (May 9, 2022)

the tinker said:


> Folks that refer to a boy's bike as "she."



Like " She's real fine my 409"  or in Little GTO "Listen to her tachin' up now, listen to her whine'


----------



## vincev (May 9, 2022)

skirt guards on a mens bike unless the person is gender challenged.


----------



## vincev (May 9, 2022)

People riding bikes on my grass....


----------



## Boris (May 9, 2022)

vincev said:


> skirt guards on a mens bike unless the person is gender challenged.



I ain't proud and I ain't complainin'. I'll challenge any gender, if they're weaker than me.


----------



## vincev (May 9, 2022)

Boris said:


> I ain't proud and I ain't complain'. I'll challenge any gender, if they're weaker than me.



I see you have been working out..........


----------



## phantom (May 9, 2022)

vincev said:


> skirt guards on a mens bike unless the person is gender challenged.



Or they could be wearing a kilt.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 9, 2022)

New member who’s first and usually last post is “ what is this value of this ????? “


----------



## Lookn4bikes (May 9, 2022)

Not posting the chainguard side in pictures.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 9, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Personally, don't like the term "Skip tooth".
> 1" pitch or 1/2" been around a hundred years...
> Not here to complain, though, i get your desire to help out.😎



One hundred year terms also include “Dear chap, would you like a smoke from my marijuana cigarette?”  or “a puff from my demi pipe?”   When these terms are readopted by the Huntington Beach folks I will give up using the term “skip tooth.”


----------



## mrg (May 9, 2022)

Posting a wanted ad and to lazy ( or oblivious ) to post a picture of what they are looking for! ( it's easy to find a pic here ), not posting the word "Girls" in your for sale post title or that it's off a girls bike in your ad, I could go on & on!


----------



## mrg (May 9, 2022)

rustystone2112 said:


> New member who’s first and usually last post is “ what is this value of this ????? “



Old members asking the same question when a few have sold recently here!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2022)

Looks like Part 2 of the “Pet Peeves” thread!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 10, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like Part 2 of the “Pet Peeves” thread!



My thoughts exactly. My newest pet peeve is hearing about pet peeves.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (May 10, 2022)

vincev said:


> skirt guards on a mens bike unless the person is gender challenged.



My Dutch Gazelle came with a set of those, they refer to them as coat guards...

so I intend on leaving them on as they will protect my coat.

nyaa nyaa nyaaaaaa....

Me... I don’t like people who can’t take a joke.

unless they are pulling the joke on me, then I get right pissy.

sorry... gotta go.... time to press my jodhpurs.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 10, 2022)

I just bitch about everything! That way I don't miss anything!🤣☺️😋


----------



## the tinker (May 10, 2022)

phantom said:


> Like " She's real fine my 409"  or in Little GTO "Listen to her tachin' up now, listen to her whine'



No comparison at all.  The destroyer escort I spent 3 years, 7 months on , that shot over 10,000 rounds up and down the coast of Vietnam was the most manly piece of machinery ever built. Yet , all naval warships ships are referred to as a "she."   A boy's bike is unique, as is a girl's.  Girl's bike. Boy's bike. Simple. In this transgender, uni-sex messed up world, I refuse to comply to this B.S. that's seeping into everything. The Beach Boys, , , Jan and Dean. . . . Milner summed it up best. "Rock and Roll's been going downhill ever since the Beach Boys came out."


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 10, 2022)

Most of my bikes identify as sports cars, I don't understand them, I just go along to make them happy .


----------



## ian (May 10, 2022)

Cabers that post blurry pics of for sale items.


----------



## mrg (May 10, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like Part 2 of the “Pet Peeves” thread!



Only difference is you are supposed to be "old guys" but it seems like most of us are anyway!


----------



## vincev (May 10, 2022)

the tinker said:


> No comparison at all.  The destroyer escort I spent 3 years, 7 months on , that shot over 10,000 rounds up and down the coast of Vietnam was the most manly piece of machinery ever built. Yet , all naval warships ships are referred to as a "she."   A boy's bike is unique, as is a girl's.  Girl's bike. Boy's bike. Simple. In this transgender, uni-sex messed up world, I refuse to comply to this B.S. that's seeping into everything. The Beach Boys, , , Jan and Dean. . . . Milner summed it up best. "Rock and Roll's been going downhill ever since the Beach Boys came out."



I bet the Beach BOYS dont refer to their mens bikes as she and dont have skirt guards on MENS BIKES>lol


----------



## Gully (May 10, 2022)

I can't think of anything.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 10, 2022)

Those wanted threads for ISO parts, which fail to specify which one of the ISO standards; (and besides, why are good old American made parts not good enough?).


----------



## Gully (May 10, 2022)

Ok, now I know one now.  247 posts and I'm 'finally riding a big boy's bike'?  558 reaction score so I'm posting some good quality posts, right?  I'm really not a big boy.  A bit over weight but working on it.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 10, 2022)

The people who see only the negatives, nitpick, complain, low-ball, and have stopped seeing the good in things. These folks are free to gripe, and the rest of us are free to keep walking. If you're not learning, fixing, riding, and generally having fun, why bother?


----------



## Darthvader (May 11, 2022)

I find the Cabe to be one of the most civil sites on the net. It's a testiment to how classy all you folks are. All the rest I can deal with even though I may disagree.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 11, 2022)

vincev said:


> skirt guards on a mens bike unless the person is gender challenged.



But what about when you give a lot of girls rides on your bike and don't want their skirts twisted up into your wheels? Not only would this cause several minutes of hard, dirty work, but is is embarrassing to the girl who used to be wearing the skirt.
Also, the gender challenged remark is in poor taste and not becoming to a forum where some guests or members may be offended.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 11, 2022)

SirMike1983 said:


> The people who see only the negatives, nitpick, complain, low-ball, and have stopped seeing the good in things. These folks are free to gripe, and the rest of us are free to keep walking. If you're not learning, fixing, riding, and generally having fun, why bother?



I agree. 
I have complaints sometimes and it is my right to voice them. 
It is also everyone elses right to ignore them and move on without making rude remarks about the person or the complaint.
We all want to be here, and everyone has bad days, hurts, problems and feelings. Respect them or move on.


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2022)

When you post a funny meme in the "Lounge" section, and it gets removed... And you get band.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 11, 2022)

I object to people , here and other forums who believe with all their mind that they have the only god given right answer and everyone who disagrees with them must be wrong. It happens here more than it should. 

I have only had problems with a couple members here over this, but when someone is wrong they should man up and move on. 

Don't come on my thread knowing I have a problem with a situation and berate me rudely for the way I feel. 
I started the thread.
I always ask and expect that their posts be at least as respectful and courteous as mine are.

The bar isn't that high on this one.

Instead these couple guys will argue even when they didn't even get the question right in the first place, then continue to try to make you look like you are the one that got it wrong. Or the member who berates you by saying "This is what happens when someone posts before they read the entire thread" when the thread was new and only had 3 or 4 posts. As well as those who think they have some message from whatever they call god that (your bike here) was never built and you are a liar or a con man for claiming it is authentic.
I have been both wrong and right (probably not at the same time but who knows?) all my life and when I am wrong I man up and take my knocks. I also state that I am not an expert, or if I do have hard proof I name it and provide reference material to back it up. It isn't just my word with no proof.

These guys resort to uncalled for rude comments,  character assassinations and outright trolling of the offenders comments to try to catch others they don't like in the smallest error so they can publicly flog them in the market square. Some of this may qualify as criminal behavior since online harassment is a crime.

You guys know who you are, and if you want the rest of the forum to know as well please feel free to troll my comments here or any other thread I post on.

Thankfully it is a short list. For the size of this forum 99.375 of the members are for the most part courteous and respectful until they get pushed to their limit.
(I am already over the edge so sue me!)

Thanks to all the members I have learned from since I have been here.
Rob

PS; I snapshot this for future reference in case it "disappears". Nothing here others haven't said in one way or another, but I may be more direct than some.

My name is Rob, and I approve this rant.


----------



## cyclingday (May 11, 2022)

Helpful hint;
If your rant is more than three paragraphs long, no one will read it.
Now, here’s mine.

People that yell at me, “On your left!”
for not yelling, “On your left!” as I ride by.
Look, I can tell your an over zealous dumb ass, just by looking at you.
The best approach for me, is stealth.
I’m past and gone, by the time you even figured out that I was ever there.


----------



## partsguy (May 11, 2022)

Modern retro crap from Walmart being advertised as a “vintage bicycle”.


----------



## ian (May 11, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Helpful hint;
> If your rant is more than three paragraphs long, no one will read it.
> Now, here’s mine.
> 
> ...



Or you say" on your left" and they move to the left, right in your path.


----------



## phantom (May 11, 2022)

I find it rather ironic that you call someone out for making a gender remark and then you tell them to man up.


----------



## tacochris (May 11, 2022)

Im well aware there are people on here who do not appreciate my posts or maybe I'll call them "philosophical rants.  ...but, they arent gonna stop so from this point on, if you dont like me or what i post, I ask you kindly hide me and move on.

Now that the politics are out of the way:
Lately life has been rough....for reasons I wont put out there but rough non-the-less so I have had to throw myself more into time with my son and the bike stuff.  The best advice I can give you....if something on here offends you, if life gets tough, if parts hunting gets tough or things get painful in any avenue of life's tricky paths.  Go to wherever you keep your bike, get on it and start pedaling.  Ride as long as you need to, to find a center in your heart again, until the wind is able to dislodge the problems from your soul and send them into the wind, even if just for those short few miles.  The problems may be there when you return, but here, right now, on these 2 wheels, they dont exist.  The problems will always be the same, but maybe after a long ride, the same problems will be met with a different you.  
Yes...I am taking my own advice.


----------



## saladshooter (May 11, 2022)

I can't stand it when someone tells me I'm enjoying my bike improperly.🙄


----------



## tacochris (May 11, 2022)

*deleted*

Not worth the peace in my soul


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> "when someone is wrong they should man up and move on."



I think you should follow your own advice.........Move on. I also find your "Bunghole State" offensive unless thats your bag.


----------



## tacochris (May 11, 2022)

vincev said:


> I think you should follow your own advice.........Move on. I also find your "Bunghole State" offensive unless thats your bag.



I was not wrong and I deleted my response so I consider that ;"moving along".


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I was not wrong and I deleted my response so I consider that ;"moving along".



Comment wasnt aimed at you Taco. Just the guy who is "offended"


----------



## tacochris (May 11, 2022)

vincev said:


> Comment wasnt aimed at you Taco. Just the guy who is "offended"



my bad.  Just too much these days for me.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 11, 2022)

vincev said:


> I think you should follow your own advice.........Move on. I also find your "Bunghole State" offensive unless thats your bag.



Apparently you are one of those people that cannot handle the fact that someone doesn't agree with your opinion. This is a complaint thread and I complained about something that bothers me.If you dont like it you can leave, or ignore me.

People like you that make crude comments about other peoples gender or sexual preferences disgust me. It also isn't  proper etiquette when you have a mixed membership and don't know who your rude comments will offend.

No it is not my bag.

Illinois is the worst state in the country in taxation and one of the worst ran in the country as well. Thats what I mean by the Bunghole State.

I have that same phrase on my description in at least 4 different forums and you are the first whiner to complain.

One guy said I couldn't live in the Bunghole State because that was the state he lives in, referring to California.

Have a day.
Rob


----------



## phantom (May 11, 2022)

So there Vince. Lime it or not !!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 11, 2022)

phantom said:


> So there Vince. Lime it or not !!



Thanks for pointing out what looks like Spellchecks only mistake here. Not bad for the length of that post!

Vince can lime it or like it. I don't care.
This is not his thread, and the person who started the thread opened it to things that bother grouchy old guys. I posted exactly that. And I am a grouchy old guy.

Like one member pointed out, the Dutch put those guards on mens bikes and call then coat guards. With Vinces poorly thought comment he insulted an entire nation of bike riding citizens, some of which I am sure are CABE members.

Lucky, American-Dutch relations are not hanging by a thread or we would be dangerously close to the same situation we see in the Ukraine right now.

I really hope you and I are not having any problems over this. All I was doing was the same thing eveyone else is doing. Filing my complaint.


----------



## Darthvader (May 11, 2022)

I feel the ax coming.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 11, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> I feel the ax coming.



I haven't felt the axe come down on me for a while! Its about that time.
That was not my intent here though. I thought the thread was inviting grouchy old guys to complain about things that bother them. I am, and I did.

My name is Rob, and I approve this rant.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 11, 2022)

Well, at least we’re back on track with the old, grouchy part of the thread!


----------



## Darthvader (May 11, 2022)

LOL.....


----------



## Rivnut (May 11, 2022)

Not knowing the difference between the plural - boys, girls; and the possessive- boy’s, girl’s.


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Apparently you are one of those people that cannot handle the fact that someone doesn't agree with your opinion. This is a complaint thread and I complained about something that bothers me.If you dont like it you can leave, or ignore me.
> 
> People like you that make crude comments about other peoples gender or sexual preferences disgust me. It also isn't  proper etiquette when you have a mixed membership and don't know who your rude comments will offend.
> 
> ...



It goes both ways.I have my opinions and you cannot handle the fact that your opinion is just one of many. LOL what if someone is offended by "bunghole" state ? Will you change it ?? If not then move on.


----------



## JimScott (May 11, 2022)

Portland, Oregon's annual nekkid bike ride... I hate them, its like pouring acid in your eyes. (2 years in a row) I was stuck in traffic at the rear of the ride only to be witnessing miles of butt cracks and other "things" I cant say here... Trust me it's not for the faint of heart, small children to be around nor any aggressive dog. There's just some things that are best left alone...


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 11, 2022)

vincev said:


> It goes both ways.I have my opinions and you cannot handle the fact that your opinion is just one of many. LOL what if someone is offended by "bunghole" state ? Will you change it ?? If not then move on.



 I do not feel like only my opinion matters. I do feel like some here do not think my opinion or feelings on a situation matter. I know that there are plenty of people on both sides of any discussion. 
I was only stating what I felt. You are entitled to your feelings. I concede to you on that. 
All I meant by what I said on this matter was that others may also get offended by some of those kinds of comments, as easily as some may be offended over mine.
How about the two of us starting over man?
I will stop where I am on this and work on a courteous discussion from here and I will not go back to the topics we discussed if you are willing to do the same.
I have nothing against you and no bad feelings. You do post a good amount of useful and interesting information and I dont want to lose that.
Rob


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I do not feel like only my opinion matters. I do feel like some here do not think my opinion or feelings on a situation matter. I know that there are plenty of people on both sides of any discussion.
> I was only stating what I felt. You are entitled to your feelings. I concede to you on that.
> All I meant by what I said on this matter was that others may also get offended by some of those kinds of comments, as easily as some may be offended over mine.
> How about the two of us starting over man?
> ...



Deal


----------



## Darthvader (May 11, 2022)

JimScott said:


> Portland, Oregon's annual nekkid bike ride... I hate them, its like pouring acid in your eyes. (2 years in a row) I was stuck in traffic at the rear of the ride only to be witnessing miles of butt cracks and other "things" I cant say here... Trust me it's not for the faint of heart, small children to be around nor any aggressive dog. There's just some things that are best left alone...
> 
> View attachment 1624824



I don't see any boobies


----------



## HEMI426 (May 11, 2022)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 11, 2022)

vincev said:


> Deal



Thanks man.


----------



## drglinski (May 11, 2022)

I'm gonna go with turning a middleweight into a muscle bike, and/or ape hangers on middleweights.


----------



## Wheeler (May 11, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> Not knowing the difference between the plural - boys, girls; and the possessive- boy’s, girl’s.




 ...and then you have the plural possessive.... 
example A:
  The boys' agreement ended with a hearty handshake as they rode away in the same direction.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 11, 2022)

interesting, the ignore feature cleans up this thread quickly.


----------



## Gully (May 11, 2022)

People who feel as though they need to cancel others out makes me grouchy.  I guess they may not see my post LOL!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 11, 2022)

What's the point of cleaning up a complaint thread?
To me that is kind of like wiping up dirt from a mud puddle.
But I am crazy like that.


----------



## Gully (May 11, 2022)

I got to say that when my Amazon Prime order finally ships 3 days after I ordered it, makes me grouchy.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 11, 2022)

I can't stand it when the ads say " All Original  except for "  Then list items that have been replaced .   🤨


----------



## GTs58 (May 11, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I can't stand it when the ads say " All Original  except for "  Then list items that have been replaced .   🤨




All Original, except for what isn't, works for me. 🤣


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 12, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I can't stand it when the ads say " All Original  except for "  Then list items that have been replaced .   🤨



Especially when the list of items replaced is longer than the list of parts they left on the bike.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 12, 2022)

Some godawful 15,000 word essay on Craighlist about how someone lovingly restored this bike they are selling. Not a mormal story, those are cool.
I am talking about the ones where the person describes carefully removed each bearing from the headset cage and polished it to mirror perfection, greased them individually and replaced them back in their cage.
On and on building up a bike and the price (hyperinflated) is at the very end of this verbal nightmare.
Kind of like some of my posts but with a price.


----------



## Boris (May 12, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Some godawful 15,000 word essay on Craighlist about how someone lovingly restored this bike they are selling. Not a mormal story, those are cool.
> I am talking about the ones where the person describes carefully removed each bearing from the headset cage and polished it to mirror perfection, greased them individually and replaced them back in their cage.
> On and on building up a bike and the price (hyperinflated) is at the very end of this verbal nightmare.
> Kind of like some of my posts but with a price.



Maybe you _should_ put a price on some of your posts, and donate the proceeds to the Dutch Anti-defamation League.


----------



## non-fixie (May 12, 2022)

vincev said:


> skirt guards on a mens bike unless the person is gender challenged.




In my area people tend to ride their bikes in everyday clothes. Which include long coats. I assume that is the reason skirt guards are called "coat guards" over here. And are common on both men's and ladies' bikes.


----------



## phantom (May 12, 2022)

The guy that always says, no matter how rare, desirable or valuable a bike is. Oh man my Uncle lived next door to this guy that went to school with a friend of my lawn guy that knew this dude that had that same exact bike. Man it was cool.


----------



## tacochris (May 12, 2022)

phantom said:


> The guy that always says, no matter how rare, desirable or valuable a bike is. Oh man my Uncle lived next door to this guy that went to school with a friend of my lawn guy that knew this dude that had that same exact bike. Man it was cool.



Ive lost count at how many times Ive been riding one of my ballooners and had a guy see my bike and say "Ive got a bike just like that...40's or 50's and I would sell it if you're interested" only to make the trip over and be greeted with a 1970's or so Continental or something of the like.  Not that there is anything wrong with those but not my thing personally.  I still go and look at every single one though...you know, just to be safe.  Lol


----------



## HEMI426 (May 12, 2022)

You'll never know unless ya go and it will haunt you if you don't go. (Bluebird dreams)


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 12, 2022)

Boris said:


> Maybe you _should_ put a price on some of your posts, and donate the proceeds to the Dutch Anti-defamation League.



Hey look man, I just did this battle with another member and we called a truce.
I still don't think your comment was very repectful considering our worldwide membership and that some countries have different customs.
I am not saying you don't have the right to not like (your word here) guards on a mens' bike. I am saying there may be some who would take offense to the wording of your post. That is all.
Unless you wish to add something constructive this discussion about my earlier post was settled and I promised Vince I would not bring it back.
Please dont make me break that promise.


----------



## tacochris (May 12, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> You'll never know unless ya go and it will haunt you if you don't go. (Bluebird dreams)



Yeah I still go and check out every single one.  Its paid off enough to cast doubt on every NOT going.  Lol


----------



## HEMI426 (May 12, 2022)

Last week when I bought those 4 bikes at the auction a guy walked over and said you like old bikes, he said I have a few, I asked what they were, he said 3 of them were boys with tanks. I got his no. and called Tue. and drove 80 mi. round trip to find middleweights,  a Tiger, a Western Flyer with stars on the chain ring, and a 20 in. Murry. OK how much for all 3 he said $500, they were rough I passed but I had to go, it was bugging me for 3 days. (Bluebird dreams.)


----------



## tacochris (May 12, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Last week when I bought those 4 bikes at the auction a guy walked over and said you like old bikes, he said I have a few, I asked what they were, he said 3 of them were boys with tanks. I got his no. and called Tue. and drove 80 mi. round trip to find middleweights,  a Tiger, a Western Flyer with stars on the chain ring, and a 20 in. Murry. OK how much for all 3 he said $500, they were rough I passed but I had to go, it was bugging me for 3 days. (Bluebird dreams.)



Yup....you really just never know what you're walking into so you have to run down every bunny trail.  

This is off topic, but I still remember seeing large piles of junk bikes in the 1980's and I dream of finding another one some day.  It keeps me up at night...haha
I dug thru a large pile to get my first stingray in the early 90's and there is no telling what I pushed aside because I just didnt know yet.


----------



## Lonestar (May 12, 2022)

My shoulder hurts...


----------



## Boris (May 12, 2022)

How about a " CABE Skirt Guard Awareness Day"? That's constructive.


----------



## vincev (May 12, 2022)

non-fixie said:


> In my area people tend to ride their bikes in everyday clothes. Which include long coats. I assume that is the reason skirt guards are called "coat guards" over here. And are common on both men's and ladies' bikes.



I will keep that in mind when I vacation in Yurp.


----------



## non-fixie (May 12, 2022)

vincev said:


> I will keep that in mind when I vacation in Yurp.



Just wanted to manage your expectations, in case you were looking forward to seeing all those men in skirts upon arrival ...


----------



## Boris (May 12, 2022)

non-fixie said:


> Just wanted to manage your expectations, in case you were looking forward to seeing all those men in skirts upon arrival ...



.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 12, 2022)

It's natural to complain, and we all do it now and then, but if people in the world spent a fraction of the energy they spend complaining on worthwhile things, many diseases would be cured and broken bicycles fixed. 

These days I try to force myself to find at least one good thing for every bad thing around me that I find. It's not always easy, but it's better for you in the long run.


----------



## vincev (May 12, 2022)

Why does my comment on this thread draw so many comments ? Lets start a skirt guard thread.


----------



## tommydale1950 (May 12, 2022)

Rinsing the Pasta for hot dishes, Only  rinse for cold....


----------



## vincev (May 12, 2022)

If you must wear a skirt while on a bike ,keep it short so you wont need a skirt guard.....


----------



## Gully (May 12, 2022)

It's easier to complain, than say something good about...  lets say skirt guards.


----------



## Boris (May 12, 2022)

Any Jehovah's Witness that stays on Vince's porch after they've been warned, better be wearing a "squirt guard" He's pretty handy with a hose.


----------



## vincev (May 12, 2022)

I dare them to leave pamphlets in my door......Make my day !


----------



## vincev (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 12, 2022)

Boris said:


> Maybe you _should_ put a price on some of your posts, and donate the proceeds to the Dutch Anti-defamation League.






Boris said:


> How about a " CABE Skirt Guard Awareness Day"? That's constructive.



Or for the Persons of Scottish descent, the Kilt Guard Awareness day!


----------



## Gully (May 12, 2022)

Hose is only as good as the hoser.


----------



## 62typhoon (May 12, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Helpful hint;
> If your rant is more than three paragraphs long, no one will read it.
> Now, here’s mine.
> 
> ...



We have lots of walking paths in Red Deer and I always feel uncomfortable giving the walkers the 'CHING,CHING BELL...I always feel like I'm yelling at them..COMING THROUGH!...even thought its protocol on the paths there are a lot that don't know it and give the dirty look...that's why I always give a big Thank -you when I fly by.


----------



## Boris (May 13, 2022)

Gully said:


> Hose is only as good as the hoser.



Ain't no hoser gooder than "Vince, the Hoosier hoser".


----------



## fat tire trader (May 13, 2022)

62typhoon said:


> We have lots of walking paths in Red Deer and I always feel uncomfortable giving the walkers the 'CHING,CHING BELL...I always feel like I'm yelling at them..COMING THROUGH!...even thought its protocol on the paths there are a lot that don't know it and give the dirty look...that's why I always give a big Thank -you when I fly by.



I'm surprised by the number of people who genuinely thank me for ringing my bell as I approach.


----------



## Boris (May 13, 2022)

People who muddy up complaint threads with positive comments.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 13, 2022)

Damme, It really bums me too when people with a "glass is half full" attitude screw up my perfectly crappy day!


----------



## Rigs (May 14, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> One hundred year terms also include “Dear chap, would you like a smoke from my marijuana cigarette?”  or “a puff from my demi pipe?”   When these terms are readopted by the Huntington Beach folks I will give up using the term “skip tooth.”



Used to live near Huntington Beach, now live in Florida where most of the population is skipping teeth


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 14, 2022)

mrg said:


> Posting a wanted ad and to lazy ( or oblivious ) to post a picture of what they are looking for! ( it's easy to find a pic here ), not posting the word "Girls" in your for sale post title or that it's off a girls bike in your ad, I could go on & on!



We all like the pictures. Especially those of us who have difficulty with words.  There are occasions when a photo is just not available. If you post a photo of something similar, then the skimmers think that is what you are looking for. My complaint is members asking for pictures because they don't know what an item is, and they know they don't have what you are looking for anyway.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 14, 2022)

My wife


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 14, 2022)

JimScott said:


> Portland, Oregon's annual nekkid bike ride... I hate them, its like pouring acid in your eyes. (2 years in a row) I was stuck in traffic at the rear of the ride only to be witnessing miles of butt cracks and other "things" I cant say here... Trust me it's not for the faint of heart, small children to be around nor any aggressive dog. There's just some things that are best left alone...
> 
> View attachment 1624824



Make lemonade out of lemons. Start up a seat cleaning concession at the finish line.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 14, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> You do post a good amount of useful and interesting information and I dont want to lose that.



Not to mention the cool reflectors he offers exclusively here on the CABE.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 14, 2022)

Rusty McNickel said:


> Make lemonade out of lemons. Start up a seat cleaning concession at the finish line.



Eewwwwwwww.
Ernest P. Worrell


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 14, 2022)

If it’s an “easy fix” then FIX IT!!! It will sell for more 😜


----------



## Boris (May 14, 2022)

A million pictures of a bike part, when really, just a few will tell the whole story.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 14, 2022)

Boris said:


> A million pictures of a bike part, when really, just a few will tell the whole story.



Or just as bad man. One blurry, dark picture or none at all and no description.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 14, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Or just as bad man. One blurry, dark picture or none at all and no description.



Oh yeah and the words, "Can anyone tell me what this is and what it is worth" along with the million, bad or no photo spread.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 14, 2022)

Rusty McNickel said:


> Make lemonade out of lemons. Start up a seat cleaning concession at the finish line.



....or sell disposable seat covers at the start.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 14, 2022)

I think "Last week's most poplar topics" should no longer be mandatory CABE reading. There's just too many words and not enough time.


----------



## tech549 (May 14, 2022)

old grouchy bike guys complaining!!


----------



## vincev (May 14, 2022)

JimScott said:


> Portland, Oregon's annual nekkid bike ride... I hate them, its like pouring acid in your eyes. (2 years in a row) I was stuck in traffic at the rear of the ride only to be witnessing miles of butt cracks and other "things" I cant say here... Trust me it's not for the faint of heart, small children to be around nor any aggressive dog. There's just some things that are best left alone...
> 
> View attachment 1624824



So many seats and so little time for Boris to sniff them all


----------



## Boris (May 14, 2022)

vincev said:


> So many seats and so little time for Boris to sniff them all



My biggest complaint is, that with all this new-fangled gender identity business going on these days, I don't even know which seats I should be sniffing anymore.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 14, 2022)

Boris said:


> My biggest complaint is, that with all this new-fangled gender identity business going on these days, I don't even know which seats I should be sniffing anymore.



Why discriminate?


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 14, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> My shoulder hurts...



You know what’s good for shoulder pain? 😂😂😂😂


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 14, 2022)

Another grouchy complaint - a ’36 means a 1936, but a 36’ means 36 feet!! Tantrum over 😂😂


----------



## Thee (May 14, 2022)

Lookn4bikes said:


> Not posting the chainguard side in pictures.





Gully said:


> Ok, now I know one now.  247 posts and I'm 'finally riding a big boy's bike'?  558 reaction score so I'm posting some good quality posts, right?  I'm really not a big boy.  A bit over weight but working on it.



Yeah right? I’m literally a fat tired old rider? 🤪


----------



## Thee (May 14, 2022)

catfish said:


> When you post a funny meme in the "Lounge" section, and it gets removed... And you get band.
> 
> View attachment 1624637



When people spell banned wrong


----------



## mrg (May 14, 2022)

Complained earlier about people asking value without taking the time to look up themselves but I was just looking for past value and kept running into cabers that delete the price after sold? Why?, really hurts the info part of the cabe. I was told by one seller he did not want his ex wife to know how much he sold it for😉, I know it might not be what it sold for but to get a idea!


----------



## Thee (May 14, 2022)

Superfluous Long posts


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 14, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> My shoulder hurts...



I feel ya brother. Still rehabbing a torn cuff surgery.


----------



## Lonestar (May 14, 2022)

Rusty McNickel said:


> I feel ya brother. Still rehabbing a torn cuff surgery.



Takes a while for these suckers to heal...I'm finally able to sleep w/o the immobilization sling...


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 14, 2022)

Thee said:


> When people spell banned wrong



It's spelled correctly.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 14, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Takes a while for these suckers to heal...I'm finally able to sleep w/o the immobilization sling...



I'm just shy 3 months post-op. It's a grind.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 14, 2022)

Rusty McNickel said:


> ....or sell disposable seat covers at the start.



Now thats a solution I could live with! Especially if you sell them before the naked part. Too many show up to those events that would make me gouge out my eyes with a rusty nail.


----------



## vincev (May 14, 2022)

"Turn of the Century".Which century ?Something made in 2001 is turn of the century.Something made in 1901 is turn of the century.Specify what century.


----------



## vincev (May 14, 2022)

Going out to eat with older people and all they talk about is their ailments and meds.


----------



## vincev (May 14, 2022)

people who complain about someone who uses a leaf blower at 6:30 on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Long Beach Leo (May 14, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Personally, don't like the term "Skip tooth".
> 1" pitch or 1/2" been around a hundred years...
> Not here to complain, though, i get your desire to help out.😎



Makes a good nickname though.


----------



## vincev (May 14, 2022)

I hate when people honk while I am playing on my phone when the light changes.


----------



## vincev (May 14, 2022)

Neighbors who wave and say "good morning" when I come out of my house even though I never respond back, makes me mad.


----------



## Thee (May 14, 2022)

I guess it was my bad


----------



## dasberger (May 14, 2022)

vincev said:


> people who complain about someone who uses a leaf blower at 6:30 on a Sunday morning.



Sorry...  that's a worthy complaint.  I love my leaf blower but if you crank yours at 6:30 on a Sunday I'm grabbing the Louisville Slugger and swinging for the fences.  You do you and your yard of the month but just a little respect?


----------



## ozzie (May 15, 2022)

People who park e scooters on bike paths.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 15, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> I just bitch about everything! That way I don't miss anything!🤣☺️😋
> 
> View attachment 1623907



Hey Old Fart, i don't like to bitch about any thing Cause i just let every body else do it for me... Besides i like to eves drop any way.... Razin...


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 15, 2022)

vincev said:


> people who complain about someone who uses a leaf blower at 6:30 on a Sunday morning.



I usually respond by getting out my 20" bar chain saw.
Or a jackhammer.
Then the leaf blower becomes sweet easy listening music.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 15, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Sorry...  that's a worthy complaint.  I love my leaf blower but if you crank yours at 6:30 on a Sunday I'm grabbing the Louisville Slugger and swinging for the fences.  You do you and your yard of the month but just a little respect?



To people on 3rd shift Sunday morning can be comparable to Saturday evening or Sunday afternoon.
To us old retired/disabled guys Sunday morning is just another day.
Just a few  comparisons to think about.
I get your point though man.
Rob


----------



## BFGforme (May 15, 2022)

Neighbors who wave four or five times a day, every day and there disgusting patuly perfume that you can smell from five houses a way…that I hate


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 15, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Neighbors who wave four or five times a day, every day and there disgusting patuly perfume that you can smell from five houses a way…that I hateView attachment 1627106View attachment 1627105



Well at least they are not giving you the finger! If they knew how you felt about their patchouli maybe they would. Would that make you happy?


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 15, 2022)

vincev said:


> Neighbors who wave and say "good morning" when I come out of my house even though I never respond back, makes me mad.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 15, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> View attachment 1627110



Reminds me of the time I had the shop vac out and using it on the lawn. Only one thing I hate more than squirrels; acorns.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 15, 2022)

vincev said:


> skirt guards on a mens bike unless the person is gender challenged.




What if you're Scottish?


----------



## BFGforme (May 15, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> What if you're Scottish?



Already been discussed…


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 15, 2022)

Don't post your bike on The World wide web, and state No Shipping!...


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 15, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Don't post your bike on The World wide web, and state No Shipping!...



I'd walk a mile for a Camel.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 17, 2022)

Gully said:


> Ok, now I know one now.  247 posts and I'm 'finally riding a big boy's bike'?  558 reaction score so I'm posting some good quality posts, right?  I'm really not a big boy.  A bit over weight but working on it.



You need a BIG BOYS Bike, like a 24"....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 17, 2022)

vincev said:


> I think you should follow your own advice.........Move on. I also find your "Bunghole State" offensive unless thats your bag.



HOOSIER DADDY...


----------



## Gully (May 18, 2022)

Old and grouchy is like somebody poking ya with a stick over and over.  Don't mind it being a young buck, but as the stick keeps poking ya over and over through the years, one day you grab that damn subversive stick and snap it in half.  Feels good!  Life goes on....until the next stick comes along.  I don't consider myself anywhere near being 'old and grouchy' but I see it creeping up on me.


----------



## Gully (May 18, 2022)

People use 'then' in a sentence where the mean 'than'.  There IS a difference.


----------



## Gully (May 18, 2022)

Agitators


----------



## Boris (May 18, 2022)

Gully said:


> Agitators



You ain't gonna get your clothes too clean without 'em!


----------



## Lonestar (May 19, 2022)

When people say "Whelp" instead of "Well"...


----------



## Gully (May 19, 2022)

Boris said:


> You ain't gonna get your clothes too clean without 'em!



Ain't dat the truth!


----------



## HEMI426 (May 19, 2022)

Car painters will get this, without an agitator your metalflake will settle in the cup and give you an uneven spray pattern (heavy then light).


----------



## phantom (May 19, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Car painters will get this, without an agitator your metalflake will settle in the cup and give you an uneven spray pattern (light then heavy).



Sort of like a bass boat or carnival ride kiddie car.


----------



## Boris (May 19, 2022)

When the rope's not long enough for the bucket to reach the water in the whelp.


----------



## vincev (May 19, 2022)

Common sense is like deodorant. People who need it the most never use it.


----------



## vincev (May 19, 2022)

Failing at something is your fault for trying in the first place.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 19, 2022)

You post a wanted thread stating buy or trade.

You receive a response; asking what you have to trade.

Turns out they don't even have what you posted for.

That makes me grouchier.


----------



## Gully (May 19, 2022)

vincev said:


> Common sense is like deodorant. People who need it the most never use it.



I know a few people that don't wear deodorant so thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Rayzur (May 21, 2022)

phantom said:


> Like " She's real fine my 409"  or in Little GTO "Listen to her tachin' up now, listen to her whine'



Makes you wonder what they were doin with those cars behind closed garage doors !....lol


----------



## Darthvader (May 21, 2022)

When people swap all kinds of parts on their bikes and then call them 100% untouched original.


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2022)

Deadbeat / non paying buyers


----------



## Boris (May 22, 2022)

"Albeit". I don't care what Merriam-Webster says, it still sounds dated.








						Definition of ALBEIT
					

even though : although… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 22, 2022)

Boris said:


> "Albeit". I don't care what Merriam-Webster says, it still sounds dated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are not old bikes "dated"?


----------



## ditchpig (May 22, 2022)

Surprised a bit that you guys haven't added annoying, misleading CLICK BAIT to this list.....so I will....especially the all-to-common hard to resist displays of female cleavage...that's just me. Oh and photo-shopped poorly pasted together lead images. I feel so much better now, great thread!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 22, 2022)

Do not hit reply on post #168. It's click bait.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (May 22, 2022)

They're coat guards.... (per the factory literature, and one must take literature seriously)

So there.....

Nyaaa....


----------



## vincev (May 22, 2022)

Boris said:


> "Albeit". I don't care what Merriam-Webster says, it still sounds dated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did you check Wikipedia ??


----------



## ditchpig (May 22, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> They're coat guards.... (per the factory literature, and one must take literature seriously)
> 
> So there.....
> 
> ...



Love the rod activated drum brakes, rear 'bumber' and the lock!


----------



## vincev (May 22, 2022)

Bike riders that run through stop signs.


----------



## Ed Berry (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 24, 2022)

vincev said:


> Bike riders that run through stop signs.



Wouldn't that make them runners?


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 19, 2022)

When people call entire music groups "him"

Me...listening to Pandora...coworker comes in, "who is that on the radio"? Me: "Judas Priest"...coworker: I saw HIM in '83...me 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> When people call entire music groups "him"
> 
> Me...listening to Pandora...coworker comes in, "who is that on the radio"? Me: "Judas Priest"...coworker: I saw HIM in '83...me 🤦‍♂️



I saw Sammy Hagar sat night, him or should I say the Circle lol ? Jason Bonham on drums, played some ZEP !! I think it was pretty good ?? I know the Cocktails were great hahaha🍸🍹🍾🥂🍻


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 19, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> When people call entire music groups "him"
> 
> Me...listening to Pandora...coworker comes in, "who is that on the radio"? Me: "Judas Priest"...coworker: I saw HIM in '83...me 🤦‍♂️



Some people's IDIOT KIDS...


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> I saw Sammy Hagar sat night, him or should I say the Circle lol ? Jason Bonham on drums, played some ZEP !! I think it was pretty good ?? I know the Cocktails were great hahaha🍸🍹🍾🥂🍻



That's killer! 🍻


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> That's killer! 🍻



I was gonna send the pic of me laying on the side walk afterwards waiting for Uber


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> I was gonna send the pic of me laying on the side walk afterwards waiting for Uber



Dude...that was PRICELESS! I'm still chucklin'...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 19, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> That's killer! 🍻



I saw Van Hagar back in the day and Sammy was always one of the best showman in the biz.. Been a huge Sammy and Van Halen fan since the 80's and would go see them again in half a HEARTBEAT......


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 19, 2022)

How about this 1
When you respond to someone that pollutes the form with the same wanted item. So you go into your hot or cold storage and dig it out . Then you put on the table and his or her response IS.
Wrong shade of red or it’s to expensive. Or does not even respond at all just keeps posting it in the wanted section 🥵


----------



## Rigs (Jul 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> I was gonna send the pic of me laying on the side walk afterwards waiting for Uber


----------



## Rigs (Jul 19, 2022)

There you are now


----------



## phantom (Jul 19, 2022)

People that have a two or three car garage and none of their vehicles have even seen the inside of one. Tacky.


----------



## Rigs (Jul 19, 2022)

Oops. Here’s one waiting for UBER after a Metallica show.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jul 19, 2022)

I worked in a body shop in the 1980s called Carls Paint and Body. It was named after the man who started the business.

Every so often we would get a customer you just cannot please. More than once we got the "I know Carl, I am going to call him when I get home and get you fired" line.

Once we even had someone try to play the friends and family discount card. He said "I had lunch with Carl today, he said to tell you to give me a special price on this job"

There was only one problem they weren't aware of. 

Carl had been dead for about 10 years.

I really hate when someone uses that type of approach to attempt to manipulate or control a situation.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 19, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I worked in a body shop in the 1980s called Carls Paint and Body. It was named after the man who started the business.
> 
> Every so often we would get a customer you just cannot please. More than once we got the "I know Carl, I am going to call him when I get home and get you fired" line.
> 
> ...



People's perceived status in this world is laughable to me.  If your personality is trash, you could be the king of England and I wont give you the time of day.


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

phantom said:


> People that have a two or three car garage and none of their vehicles have even seen the inside of one. Tacky.



People that worry about how other people choose to utilize their garage space, you sound like my neighbor, until he wants to borrow my air compressor 🤣😂🍻😂


----------



## tacochris (Jul 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> People that worry about how other people choose to utilize their garage space, you sound like my neighbor, until he wants to borrow my air compressor 🤣😂🍻😂



My show truck is the only vehicle allowed in my garage....everything else must live in the driveway where it belongs.


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

tacochris said:


> My show truck is the only vehicle allowed in my garage....everything else must live in the driveway where it belongs.



I’ve got a three car garage one Bitchin Baja Bug lives in it, the rest is stuffed with tools, bikes and whatever, one man’s “Tacky” is Another man’s means of building, fixing ANYTHING and not paying or relying on anyone else to get the job done!


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 19, 2022)

tacochris said:


> My show truck is the only vehicle allowed in my garage....everything else must live in the driveway where it belongs.



Love that truck, Chris! 👍


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> How about this 1
> When you respond to someone that pollutes the form with the same wanted item. So you go into your hot or cold storage and dig it out . Then you put on the table and his or her response IS.
> Wrong shade of red or it’s to expensive. Or does not even respond at all just keeps posting it in the wanted section 🥵



Can you dig out a pristine 22.2 mm stem for a ‘57 tiger? 🤣😂


----------



## tacochris (Jul 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> I’ve got a three car garage one Bitchin Baja Bug lives in it, the rest is stuffed with tools, bikes and whatever, one man’s “Tacky” is Another man’s means of building, fixing ANYTHING and not paying or relying on anyone else to get the job done!



My garage is my shop and metal fab area...my wife knew getting into marrying me that she would never be allowed to park in the garage.  Ide rather be single than bend on that.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 19, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Love that truck, Chris! 👍



Appreciate it!  It’d be done if ide stop messing with bikes!


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

tacochris said:


> My garage is my shop and metal fab area...my wife knew getting into marrying me that she would never be allowed to park in the garage.  Ide rather be single than bend on that.



AMEN


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

When my wife insists she slather me with sunblock despite my kicking and screaming and the F%#King Sh%T gets in my eyes everytime hahahaha


----------



## ian (Jul 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> When my wife insists she slather me with sunblock despite my kicking and screaming and the F%#King Sh%T gets in my eyes everytime hahahaha



Only on the top of your ears and bridge of the nose. Remember that white stuff we used back in the 60's?


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

ian said:


> Only on the top of your ears and bridge of the nose. Remember that white stuff we used back in the 60's?



This stuff ? Copper tone ? Hahaha


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

ian said:


> Only on the top of your ears and bridge of the nose. Remember that white stuff we used back in the 60's?



Or the gnarly stuff that don’t rub in lol hahaha 🤣😂😆


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

ian said:


> Only on the top of your ears and bridge of the nose. Remember that white stuff we used back in the 60's?



Zinc Oxide ?


----------



## ian (Jul 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> Zinc Oxide ?



That's it!! The lifeguards had it as a badge!


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

ian said:


> That's it!! The lifeguards had it as a badge!



Yeah lol it came to me all of a sudden hahahahahahaha I remember duh 😂🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## Nashman (Jul 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> This stuff ? Copper tone ? HahahaView attachment 1665509



Looks like that's been made "politically correct", not the one I remember. Ha!


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

ian said:


> That's it!! The lifeguards had it as a badge!



Exactly ? Hahahaha right ?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 19, 2022)

tacochris said:


> My show truck is the only vehicle allowed in my garage....everything else must live in the driveway where it belongs.



What is your show truck and could you post a pix or two? Thanks Chris....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 19, 2022)

ian said:


> Only on the top of your ears and bridge of the nose. Remember that white stuff we used back in the 60's?



Still using it and Chris is right on the nuts, gets every were except were you want it.... Ah summer, you gotta love it...


----------



## mrg (Jul 19, 2022)

Using sunscreen more now but still get a few spots frozen/cut/burnt off at the skin doctor every few months and worse seems like one always comes back cancer and the really have to dig it out! but that's the price for spend all your life in the sun! ( bike, skate,surf, motorcycle ),Hell, I remember the girls use to put oil on to really roast!


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Looks like that's been made "politically correct", not the one I remember. Ha!View attachment 1665546
> 
> View attachment 1665545



I didn’t catch that lol I like yours better hahaha right?


----------



## tacochris (Jul 19, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> What is your show truck and could you post a pix or two? Thanks Chris....



This is my 4runner.  Its a 90 with a 94 front clip on an 85 pickup chassis with an 85 22r early casting stroker motor.  All airride by me from bare frame rails and a fulled tubbed rear and hardlines.  About to pull it down for triangulated arms, a Z and a bodydrop and detail the under-hood hopefully.


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

tacochris said:


> This is my 4runner.  Its a 90 with a 94 front clip on an 85 pickup chassis with an 85 22r early casting stroker motor.  All airride by me from bare frame rails and a fulled tubbed rear and hardlines.  About to pull it down for triangulated arms, a Z and a bodydrop and detail the under-hood hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 1665592
> 
> View attachment 1665593



I can’t not like that one 


but hell no hahaha JK


----------



## ian (Jul 19, 2022)

mrg said:


> Using sunscreen more now but still get a few spots frozen/cut/burnt off at the skin doctor every few months and worse seems like one always comes back cancer and the really have to dig it out! but that's the price for spend all your life in the sun! ( bike, skate,surf, motorcycle ),Hell, I remember the girls use to put oil on to really roast!



I recall baby oil and iodine mixed and applied . Back in the 70's.


----------



## Nashman (Jul 19, 2022)

ian said:


> I recall baby oil and iodine mixed and applied . Back in the 70's.



I remember some gals doing that, one in particular at the beach. I was lucky enough to take her on a few dates. Yup, back in the 70's. Good times.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> I can’t not like that one View attachment 1665594but hell no hahaha JK



Really nice 84-88 ya got there.  My favorite body style and getting alot harder to find!

Ive been building lowered yotas since around 94 and the funniest part is the offroad guys LOVE to hate on me like i destroyed their world.  Then i see their truck and every fender is smashed, the bed is bobbed, the doors are cut down and its running an SBC.  Mmkay.  Haha


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 20, 2022)

tacochris said:


> This is my 4runner.  Its a 90 with a 94 front clip on an 85 pickup chassis with an 85 22r early casting stroker motor.  All airride by me from bare frame rails and a fulled tubbed rear and hardlines.  About to pull it down for triangulated arms, a Z and a bodydrop and detail the under-hood hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 1665592
> 
> View attachment 1665593



That is so SICK! & like a true Texan...





Love that 4Runna!


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 20, 2022)

My '99 @Thee @tacochris


----------

